# AMAR 2018 Maltese Calendar



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It is time to order your 2018 American Maltese Association Rescue's CALENDAR:chili::chili: This one is a real beauty, just like our cover girl, Sophie whom I fostered. :tender:The pages feature stunning photos of adorable Maltese who have been amongst those rescued by AMAR this year.
This year's calendar has a glossy finish again, showing off our beautiful AMAR dogs and telling their stories. Imagine looking at those sweet faces every day! The price is the same as last year, $20.00 each (including postage). If you order 5 calendars, you will get the 6th one FREE. They make great gifts for Maltese lovers and remember, the holidays are coming up soon.
Please either click on our Donate button on American Maltese Association's FB page, or AMAR's website: http://americanmalteserescue.org/get_involved.html to order one with our Paypal button. In the "comment here" area of PayPal, let us know you're ordering calendars and how many. Or you can send checks to our treasurer:
Sharon Binger
3015 NE 86th St.
Vancouver, WA. 98665
As usual, AMAR has taken in many rescues over the past year who have had serious medical issues and expensive bills. Our funds are running low, so buying calendars will help us help them. Thanks:wub:Save​


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Susan, I will order this but am curious about the maltese necklace. I want one of those but could never figure out how to order?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> Susan, I will order this but am curious about the maltese necklace. I want one of those but could never figure out how to order?


Thanks so much, Sherry. You can just go to our FB page and on the very left side going down you'll see "shop." Click on that and it will show you the two necklace charms available. I'm wearing mine right now If you have any problems, let me know. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The calendars have been mailed out. Don't forget to order one if you didn't already. Am giving one to my vet and sending a few to my foster moms.:chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue you never mentioned the wreaths - they are gorgeous.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I ordered my calendar last week. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sue, I messaged you on FB. I ordered the " I believe in angels " charm but my computer crashed while processing it and I didn't get a notification from PayPal, so I'm not sure it went thru?
Could you investigate that for me...please?

Never mind! I just got my confirmation that it processed...thanks anyway!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sue you never mentioned the wreaths - they are gorgeous.


 Oh Walter -- I need a staff. LOL!! I'm trying to keep up with all the fundraising because we need it but between writing it up,putting it on FB, in newsletters and on the website I sometimes forget to add things here. Or I think I have and I haven't. I'll put up a post. I was so busy that I never got the Halloween fundraiser going. Had too many dogs to juggle and other rescue "stuff." Hoping for next year.


----------

